# How many medals.....



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

Did we win in Beijing? Are we ahead of that already in London??


----------



## teapot (5 August 2012)

48 in total in Beijing with 19 golds so nope not there yet 

But another good week to come


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (5 August 2012)

We are ahead of how many we had won at this point in Bejing rhougj


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (5 August 2012)

Though even, just seen the mistake, on iPhone and to much partying last night!


----------

